# Is it possible to delete a post you made? And if so, how?



## anitje (Apr 23, 2004)

How can one delete a post they made in error?
I see an option to edit, but not to delete.

Thanks.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

anitje said:


> How can one delete a post they made in error?
> I see an option to edit, but not to delete.
> 
> Thanks.


That's right - there is no option to delete. You can always report the post and ask for it to be deleted by admins.


----------



## anitje (Apr 23, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Deleted


----------

